# Table Tennis club in Javea



## Christine W (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello

I have just moved to Javea, Costa Blanca, and was wondering if anybody knew of a table tennis club in this area that my 9 year old could join. I am also new to this website!

Thanks
Christine


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Christine W said:


> Hello
> 
> I have just moved to Javea, Costa Blanca, and was wondering if anybody knew of a table tennis club in this area that my 9 year old could join. I am also new to this website!
> 
> ...


Hi Christine and welcome!

Always nice to meet new people on here  Javea isnt my area unfortunately, but hopefully someone will come along soon who knows it a lot better than I do !

Have you started by checking out the local Expat press ? or if any of the Local Authority Recreational Centres have anything ? I know that the local swimming pool / gym where I live has allsorts of additional sports such as paddle, tennis etc.

I suppose he wont be back at school for a few weeks yet ? but maybe some of the other mums would be able to point you in the right direction ?

Best of luck
Sue


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Christine W said:


> Hello
> 
> I have just moved to Javea, Costa Blanca, and was wondering if anybody knew of a table tennis club in this area that my 9 year old could join. I am also new to this website!
> 
> ...


welcome to the site & to Javea!

I don't know of any clubs as such, but the sports centre has tables outside so there may well be a club there


I too have a 9 year old daughter - which school will yours be going to?

spanish or International?


----------



## Christine W (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello, sorry for the delay in replying. Both my children will be going to XIC (Xiabia International College) in Javea. Have thought about the sending them to a Spanish school but wanted to see if they settle first.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Christine W said:


> Hello, sorry for the delay in replying. Both my children will be going to XIC (Xiabia International College) in Javea. Have thought about the sending them to a Spanish school but wanted to see if they settle first.


that's what we did the first year we were here - I know lots of people who have done the same

how old are they?

bear in mind that by the time the 9 year old is 10 it will be much harder to make the transition


----------



## Christine W (Jun 28, 2009)

They are aged 6 and 9. We have only just moved to Javea this year so think I have left it a bit late for the 9 year old to move him to a Spanish school. Also he is not a very confident boy so did not want to unsettle him too much. Just have to see how it goes...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Christine W said:


> They are aged 6 and 9. We have only just moved to Javea this year so think I have left it a bit late for the 9 year old to move him to a Spanish school. Also he is not a very confident boy so did not want to unsettle him too much. Just have to see how it goes...


it will get harder the older he gets - and from the age of 11+ really not a good idea

you could still get them into Spanish school for this year - if it really doesn't work out I'm sure XIC will still welcome them with open arms

if you change your mind & try spanish school, be prepared for tears for a while though

I know one family who tried spanish school at first - & gave in very quickly (within a week) when the kids 'kicked off'

almost crippled themselves financially for a couple of years - but this year the kids will be going into the spanish system anyway for financial reasons

& it will be so much harder for them now


----------

